# "not responding" Toshiba Laptop



## David_Beckham (Sep 30, 2011)

I get the "not reponding" response too many times a day on any programs I'm using. I'm a photographer and I primarily am using photoshop CS5, Lightroom ACDSee, Quickbooks word excel and a few others. Everything just stops sometimes and it takes nearly 5 minutes or more for me to beable to use anything when I first turn it on. It has been suggested that my registry files need to be cleaned. I don't know what that even means. haha


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> It has been suggested that my registry files need to be cleaned. I don't know what that even means. haha


 dont use any cleaners as they can cause a lot more issues then resolve

is this a new windows 7 PC - looks like an i7 toshiba from the specs 
how much memory do you have on the PC

when does this happen - any particular set of programs open ?

this happens as soon as you turn on - if so there maybe a lot of startup files that can be removed

goto start 
in the search bar type
msconfig 
then startup tab

have a look at that list and untick programs that you do not need - in fact most will not be needed 
heres a site where you can lookup each startup and the recommended setting and what it does

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/

type the name into the search box on the site


----------



## David_Beckham (Sep 30, 2011)

thank You!!! I'll start there. 

I have 81.5g free of 453g yes wndows 7


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

RAM memory usually 1,2,3 or 4GB
goto 
start
control panel
system 
should be on the main page
see here
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Find-out-how-much-RAM-your-computer-has


----------



## David_Beckham (Sep 30, 2011)

4 GB ram 64-bit operating system


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

that should be fine for photographic work - i used 1GB on XP for 25MB-50MB files 

i would go through the startups and clear out all thats not needed to start with


----------



## David_Beckham (Sep 30, 2011)

ok clicked the tick on the startup thing and it starts up faster. Its still is givng the random "not reponding" when I'm working.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what have you left running in the startup tab ?


----------



## David_Beckham (Sep 30, 2011)

mcAfee securty scanner
mcafee securty center
nvidia
synaptics pointing device driver
toshiba power saver
toshiba zooming utily
toshiba healt monitor
Message center
Microsoft Office

btw the files I use in Photoshop are 12.5 MB and I'll have a dozen of them open at a time


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

"I'm a photographer "

Are you saving a LOT of images within your folders?
I have seen many a photographer that has 1,000's of images within on folder and are using the Icon display instead of Details. The icons require a LOT RAM to be generated and displayed. Change you Windows Explorer settings to use the "Details" and see if thing work better.

If you do in fact have a lot of images in a single folder, try viewing a few with less images and see if the message goes away.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> btw the files I use in Photoshop are 12.5 MB and I'll have a dozen of them open at a time


 does it ever lock up if you only have a few open ?

can you see any connection with number of images open and problem 
how have you setup the scratch disk for photoshop 
do you have just the one harddrive or is it partitioned at all


----------



## David_Beckham (Sep 30, 2011)

it locks up with the (not responding) no matter how much stuff I have open. Sometimes I turn off internet and it still does it. 

I haven't partitoned the hard drive so it is how it originally came

no clue what scratch disk is

almost ever time I shut down it says it "downlowding updates 1 of 4. Please do not shut off or unplug your computer" too


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like you need to get the Updates taken care of before you much of anything else.
When you go to Windows Update, how many uninstalled updates are listed?


----------



## David_Beckham (Sep 30, 2011)

I install them everytime and every day there are more


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

You did not answer my question, how many are listed when you have Windows Update open?

You need to run Windows updates, until you have ALL of them installed.


----------



## David_Beckham (Sep 30, 2011)

there were 5 listed. when I just tred to install them 4 of them had errors and one went thru. it says I need to install SP1 or something


----------



## David_Beckham (Sep 30, 2011)

there were 5, one of them updated 4 of them had errors and wouldn't. It said I should nstall some packet called SP1?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, have you installed SP1 yet?
If not, then you need to.

If it is NOT listed and NOT installed, did you by chance "Hide" it so it would not show in the listing again?


----------



## David_Beckham (Sep 30, 2011)

Installed the SP1 but haven't worked on it much sonce. so far now not respondings and it restarted quickly!


----------

